# Shop/Bar layout



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi,

I'm in the final stages of getting the lease signed and setting up the shop. Was wondering if someone might be able to give me some suggestions on the layout of the bar. I've drawn up the shop and done a mock up - https://snag.gy/pVxYCI.jpg

I was thinking of having the machine at the top left (as you look at it) with the glass display either where it is, or turned 90 degrees to be at the front of the bar. The plumber suggested I have it close to the wall as thats where the water supply is, but I want it on show.

In terms of flow, I guess I want the food first then till and then machine? Which is why I was thinking at the far end near the seating, but I like it in its current position as those waiting for take out wouldn't be lurking near those seated at the tables (they're not to scale by the way, will change once I'm happy with the bar) and it could be seen through the window.

Any thoughts/suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply. The drawings are to scale, just the table and chairs that are not.

When you say back bar do you mean against the wall on the right?


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply. The drawings are to scale, just the table and chairs that are not.

When you say back bar do you mean against the wall on the right?


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

That's where I don't really want it, if I'm getting a £7k coffee machine then I want it to be seen. I'm thinking if I put it to the top left of the bar as you look at it on the picture that people from the seating area can see it working, but ideally I don't want take away people lurking where others are sitting


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

I believe the machine is the heart of the shop, and a good espresso machine should never be on the back wall where a barista has to turn away to make coffee...


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

+1 on the above, personally don't think you can talk to someone much with your back to them.

Pub's have as long as can remember had pumps in front of the customer to keep conversations going which fosters an ongoing customer relationship. In a coffee environment with a machine that can get "in the way" between barista and customer this is harder to achieve so the machine on the side makes the best of two sides of your "bar"

Sense the getting in the way may not be an issue as for 7K puts you into some slightly lower slung machines which you can easily talk over, speedster etc?

John


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

johnealey said:


> +1 on the above, personally don't think you can talk to someone much with your back to them.
> 
> Pub's have as long as can remember had pumps in front of the customer to keep conversations going which fosters an ongoing customer relationship. In a coffee environment with a machine that can get "in the way" between barista and customer this is harder to achieve so the machine on the side makes the best of two sides of your "bar"
> 
> ...


Machines these days are so expensive, £7k still won't get you a tier 1 machine or anything particularly sleek. Well itll get you a good machine obviously, but you know what I mean. Its mad just how much competition there is in the 10/12k+ espresso machine market... Still hard to believe a 2 group Linea PB is on the north side of 10k...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Stevie said:


> Machines these days are so expensive, £7k still won't get you a tier 1 machine or anything particularly sleek. Well itll get you a good machine obviously, but you know what I mean. Its mad just how much competition there is in the 10/12k+ espresso machine market... Still hard to believe a 2 group Linea PB is on the north side of 10k...


Scroll to bottom..



3 Group Mirage available at £4495+vat
​
Probably looks a bit like this..










Now there's something you'd want to show off and in budget


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Scroll to bottom..
> 
> 3 Group Mirage available at £4495+vat
> ​
> ...


That's odd as these guys are down the road from me and I asked for them to let me know if they had a Kees come in second hand. I'd love a spirit, but couldn't justify it at all with the size of the shop and population of the area


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Stevie said:


> Machines these days are so expensive, £7k still won't get you a tier 1 machine or anything particularly sleek. Well itll get you a good machine obviously, but you know what I mean. Its mad just how much competition there is in the 10/12k+ espresso machine market... Still hard to believe a 2 group Linea PB is on the north side of 10k...


Where are you getting your machines from at that price? You can get a PB for under £9k here - http://www.uecoffeeroasters.com/la-marzocco-espresso-machines/

I'm probably going to get a Linea classic


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Or a Londinium II (£4500 ex vat £5400 inc) or Londinium III (£5750 ex vat £6900 inc) either from Londinium Espresso themselves or Forum advertisers / supporters Foundry Coffee Roasters if you fancied something with no pump and a bit of theatre?

Upside:Easy peasy to fix in the unlikely event of a breakdown, parts delivered on a dime, fixable yourself, out of the ordinary, consistent results in the cup, element of theatre, easy daily / weekly / monthly maintenance etc

Downside: Not quite as hands off as a pump volu/gravimetric or quite as quick (although if you have seen any Dritan videos, not slow either); taller than some other machines.

Just (biased) thoughts and expect you already got in mind the machine you having, if not might be worth a look at the Londinium espresso support site  for a users overview or see if Coffeechap knows of anyone in your area with one or the other you can go see (welcome to come visit mine if you don't mind travelling, albeit in a home setting most of the time)

All the best in your venture

John


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi John, The Londinium machines are beautiful, but I think I'll go for the Linea. Thanks for the good wishes, much appreciated!!


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Can't go wrong with a Linea.

7.5 + vat for a 2 group is good actually, thought they were about 8.5/9 + vat this year after the price increase


----------



## Jeff Farmer (May 3, 2017)

Most coffee shops usually put the machine at the back. Like what was said, take the order, turn around and make the coffee. That's the norm. But putting it on the side is also a good option. It will help the barista build rapport with the customer and eventually keep them coming back.

Perhaps it would help if you try to be the customer and barista at the same time so you could have the first hand experience and decide which is best for both.

Jeff Farmer

Towing Arlington VA


----------

